

GitCred: PageRank applied to the GitHub users/followers graph, implemented in Clojure. - tlrobinson
http://github.com/mmcgrana/clj-garden/raw/master/gitcred/RESULTS.txt

======
tlrobinson
Source Code: <http://github.com/mmcgrana/clj-garden/tree/master/gitcred>

~~~
gruseom
Watch out... he says "Clojure Codes" :)

------
jimbokun
Great use of Clojure. Looking at the code, it's mostly a wrapper for an
already implemented Java library that computes PageRank. But I feel confident
in saying that writing this in just plain Java would have been much more
verbose and taken longer.

------
iamwil
I've been following programmers that make stuff that I like, and programs that
I use. Collectively, the news feed for all these follows have been pretty
useful because it's a little bit like a leading indicator on what projects
productive people find interesting, so you hear about things a little bit
earlier. I found about about _why's Mixico a few days before it was posted
here.

I've heard of most of the names top of the list, but #2 was pretty
interesting. I had never heard of imbriaco, but it seems like he has just one
project: the erlang-textmate. Seems like it's because 37signals follows him,
so that gives a lot of juice to his rankings.

~~~
tjstankus
He's surprised too: <http://twitter.com/markimbriaco/status/1091009771>

------
Locke
Interesting list. At a glance I recognize a lot of ruby people near the top
which is a pretty good indicator of how popular git / github have been in that
circle. Github has really become _the_ code hosting source for ruby
developers. I wonder how popular it is for other languages?

Also, looking at this list is looks like the quickest path to the top is to
develop open source software for other programmers. Perhaps a javascript
library or a web framework or software used by github itself.

~~~
defunkt
<http://github.com/languages>

We've been seeing a lot more Python recently. Perl and PHP are growing nicely,
too.

------
wheels
Nerdgasm.

------
swombat
2.88. w00t. Considering how limited my contributions are, that's pretty sweet
:-)

------
redorb
the list the algo generates proves pagerank is a very good.. Google ftw- I do
wonder sometimes how they kept the lead now that most search engines are using
similar algos..

~~~
tlrobinson
Scale. And now brand.

Back when Google starting gaining popularity it was an order of magnitude
better than anything else (I remember using Dogpile to search a dozen
individual engines because they were all so crappy).

I feel like the quality of Google search has declined recently, but for
something to usurp Google it will need to be an order of magnitude better to
get me to switch again.

~~~
litewulf
Honestly theres much more to web search than page rank.

Stemming (run vs running), synonyms, and other linguistic hackery as well as
integration/extension with say Maps (its really convenient to be able to
search for say "Starbucks Cupertino" for example).

Search is still moving forward, its just so expensive to make a competitive
engine and that the room to improve is getting smaller and smaller.

